
Show HN: A new  acknowledgment pattern - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-acknowledge-specification-v0.1.md
======
brudgers
Curious if JPON is currently deployed in production.

~~~
gioscarab
I agree would be nice to know :), what do you think about it?

